# any crappie luck



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I'm off work on 4/10 and about tired of fishing the maumee for walleye. Was going to get out for some crappie in the morning. Anyone having any luck. I was going to try out by davis bessie area. Read Jim G 's report last week at resthaven and wondered if they where still in there. Has these cold mornings shut the fishing down. At least it's supposed to be warmer today and 60's tomorrow. Hope to get into some. Any info appreciated.


----------

